# Coming soon: Site Upgrade!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Exciting new changes to the site are in process! We will very soon be upgrading to a new version of the site software, with a ton of cool new features! Here are a few of the new things that you will see:


 New Text editor with auto-save
 Cleaner interface, quick reply, quick quoting
 New post alert while typing reply
 Improvements to View New Content and topic marking
 New Personal Photo Editor
 Shared media
 Topic Tagging and prefixes
 Notification enhancements
 New mobile skin
 Facebook, Twitter, and mobile updates
 Performance Updates


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice ,

I woul like to see some thumbs up and down feautures.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Nice ,
> 
> I woul like to see some thumbs up and down feautures.


We have that to some degree right now. You will note the














buttons on the bottom right of any given post. That gives "Reputation" points to the poster. You also have the ability to Rate the Topic on the title bar of the first post in a thread. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bedazzled.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one I'll donate soon as soon as my slingshot needs are sorted..that is


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Tip top. ..Joy


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

oh no ! .. its gonna be all different an stuff.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! Yep NSR, it is indeed going to be different... And better!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool









How about larger INBOX


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

e~shot said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive. Doubled Inbox Size for all!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Aaron that is double COOL


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for not "setting and forgetting" this forum.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes the very splendid new forums..


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Cool.


Yes you are


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Loving the Upgrade NightKnight







That said, I posted in another forum section asking if the white background could be given options to tone it down. Eg green, blue or even black for the older members like me who can find the white background a bit ' glaring ' to our older eyes. Thanks Aaron


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice layout!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good, on the PC. I have to figure out how to make it readable on my phone.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i like it.looks a lot better


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it too. And usually I HATE change!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

It's nice to get gifts when it's not your birthday or Christmas isn't it. Makes them more "special" Love it, thanks

Al


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thank you, the upgrade is awesome! Especially easy for my iPhone.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

the new site looks really great!

but may there be a few problems yet? for example I cannot edit my posts or link a pic from my galery to a post?
or is there something wrong with my **** PC?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It's new and improved and it took a day to get this laptop upgraded to firefox so the site would allow me back in, but this change is very good.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job on the update!!! Everything looks fantastic.

Today my back needs an update.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry about forcing the browser upgrades guys. I wasnt aware that some of the older browsers would have issues.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't view the forums anymore on my Blackberry


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

flippinout said:


> I can't view the forums anymore on my Blackberry


Does it give you an error? Do you have JavaScript enabled in your browser settings?


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm still not able to embed a picture from my galery to a post. I cannot even see the link to do so.

And I cannot save the changes when editing a post.

I'm using Firefox 5.0


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

El Topo said:


> I'm still not able to embed a picture from my galery to a post. I cannot even see the link to do so.
> 
> And I cannot save the changes when editing a post.
> 
> I'm using Firefox 5.0


Try deleting your cache. Go to the Firefoix button on the top left, click History, then Clear Recent History. That should get you working again.


----------

